# Tent suggestions?



## wtcobb (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking to gear up for the season and I'm in search of a good tent. I'd like something suitable for two people (I'm 5'6" and don't cuddle wildebeests, so I don't need a massive 2-person) for three season use, though I'm not opposed to four if the price is right - I just won't use it much in winter and don't want to pay the extra cost. 

Freestanding with a decent vestibule preferred. Fast pitch would be cool but not necessary. Weight isn't too much of a concern from what I've seen - I'm not a gram counter and I won't be packing for hell and high water. 

I'm not looking to break the bank, but anything in the $150 - $200 range seems reasonable.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BMac (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd suggest looking at a hammock.  I gave up tents 3 years ago and will never go back.  I'm currently in a Warbonnet Blackbird which is great, but I've also had good luck with Hennessey hammocks.


----------



## skibum9995 (Apr 3, 2012)

In that price range, I'd recommend the LL Bean Microlight. I have the non freestanding version from 5 or so years ago and found it to be a great tent. The downside for me was the weight at about 2.5lbs, but it doesn't look like that is a concern to you.


----------



## tomcat (Apr 6, 2012)

Two tents that are in the price range are Kelty Salida 2 which is also sub 4lbs and in $160 range.  For $20-30 or so more is the REI Half Dome 2 at about 5 lbs and I think that one has two vestibules and doors.  Both killer values and freestanding for two people and both are Editor Choice winners in Backpacker the past few years. I do a lot of backpacking and I would buy the Kelty myself for the weight and price, usually something with that weight is much more.


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2012)

I had just seem some Kelty's on sale last week, damn I wish I remember where that was. I'll see if I can dig it out.


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 20, 2012)

Backcountry has a great price on the Kelty Grand Mesa 2:

http://www.backcountry.com/kelty-grand-mesa-2-tent-2-person-3-season

I think this may be my choice. I'll be traveling down to Tennessee at the end of next month for a wedding, hiking my way up a couple of peaks on the way and camping out. Looks like it'll do the trick!


----------

